# Meeting of Toronto Chapter of the Timeshare User Group.



## Roy&Eira (Apr 5, 2006)

Meeting of Toronto Chapter of the Timeshare User Group.
Location - York Reception Centre in Toronto near Don Mills and Eglinton 
1100 Millwood Rd., Toronto, Ontario M4H 1A3
Date - Sunday April 23, 2006
Time - 2:00pm to 5:00pm

A donation of $5 per person to cover the meeting costs. Refreshments will be provided. 
There will be a business card draw for door prizes.
Roy Martin will record minutes for the meeting.
Mike Muszynski will MC our meeting
TBD will take some photos for our web pages on the TUG site.	

The proposed agenda for the meeting is:-
2:00  - 30 minutes to mingle
2:30 - Welcome, comments from the previous meeting (if any), self introduction of all couples (recent exchanges, favorite places to visit/exchange, TUG 'handle', etc.)
3:00 –  Recovery in Cancun after hurricane Wilma – Roy & Eira Martin and others
3:30 –TBD
4:00 - Update on resorts owned by T.O. TUG members - Mike Muszynski
4:15 - Discussion of items for next meeting (i.e. exchange info and experiences, schedule format and venue for future meetings, info from other TUG members & groups, etc.)
4:30 - Another 30 min. to mingle
5:00 – End of meeting	

Potential discussion items
	Update and Input from Time Sharing Today.
	Bulletin Board of sorts set up to exchange, rent, sell etc. to each other before venturing further
	Traditional Timeshare Ownership v Points systems.
             Changing trading power in South Africa since "Black Sunday"  

Please let us know if you have items or ideas for our meeting and/or would like to talk/present information to the group.
If you plan to attend please let us know, so that we can have seating and refreshments for the appropriate number of people.


----------



## Dori (Apr 6, 2006)

Hi, Roy and Eira.  We look forward to seeing you and everyone on the 23rd.  

Regards,

Dori and Mike


----------



## BarCol (Apr 6, 2006)

I'll be there as well - with or without David...  

Looking forward to seeing everyone..althoguh I have nothing exciting to talk about.....


----------



## Hornet441 (Apr 8, 2006)

*Magog?*

At your meeting can you ask your membership if anyone knows anything about what is happening at Club Vacance Magog. Any info or contacts would be appreciated.
Thanks.
ps. a local chapter is a good idea. Any chance of an Ottawa chapter?


----------



## aptiva (Apr 9, 2006)

Hornet
Sent you a private email=but don't think it went.   Did it?
We are the only ones that own(ed)? at Magog @ Toronto TUG.
Email me if you wish.
Marie


----------



## MaryH (Apr 10, 2006)

Hornet441 said:
			
		

> At your meeting can you ask your membership if anyone knows anything about what is happening at Club Vacance Magog. Any info or contacts would be appreciated.
> Thanks.
> ps. a local chapter is a good idea. Any chance of an Ottawa chapter?



Hornet441 ,

Are you volunteering to organize an Ottawa chapter


----------



## Hornet441 (Apr 10, 2006)

I'm afraid I don't have the time (or the knowledge) to organize a chapter, but would help out when and where I could.


----------



## csuepmars (Jun 4, 2006)

If someone starts a chapter in Ottawa, I'd love to be on the invite list


----------

